# cleaning bottles



## Andy4707 (Jun 13, 2005)

what is the best thing to clean bottles with, that is used around the house.  I have been using water and soap.  Let me know what you guys use.


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Andy, warm water and soap is about as good as any. You need a good set of brushes though to get inside, also some very light action steel wool works for rust spots and around embossing on the exterior. Search the forum a little bit, has been tons of post on cleaning bottles. Outside of a tumbling machine your options are limited. Muratic acid works O.K. but not worth the hassle of buying it and the fumes are very nasty. I usually soak my dug bottles in 5 gallon bucket of dish soap and warm water for about a day, and brushes are very handy to get inside.  Pettydigger


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 13, 2005)

i asked a similar question ahile back on this site. barkeepers friend was recommended to me and it works very well. as pettydigger advised search the forums on this site and you will find alot of very useful information


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks, i have been using water and soap, but i will look for barkeepers friend
 about how much is barkeepers friend?


----------



## flasherr (Jun 14, 2005)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_24946/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#24948
 Look at this post for information i posted a while back.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 14, 2005)

here is another post it shows a picture

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_21689/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#21764


----------



## trussin (Jun 14, 2005)

Simple green eats the dirt


----------



## Xcalibur (Jun 14, 2005)

Soaking in a 50% purple power 50% water solution seems to be ok..  you can get a 2.5 gallon jug of purple power at advanced auto for about 10 bucks. On my sodas and small neck bottles, i use a gun cleaning kit, you can buy various size copper tips, its like a mini round copper wire brush. and they have the cloth tips too. For those nasty rust stains inside, try wrapping a lil bit of fine steel wool around one of the copper tips. walmart has the gun cleaning kits for around 10 bucks. extra tips are about 2 bucks. MY biggest problem is, i want to (dig now and clean next week)lol...Xcali.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 15, 2005)

look here

 www.bottletumbling.com

 rick


----------



## RazorsEdge (Jun 19, 2005)

barkeepers freind is like 2.97 at walmart in the household cleaning section its hard to spot look around for the ajax and junk it will be right around it


----------



## classicmonsters (Jun 20, 2005)

Barkeepers Friend is $1.50 at Dollar General and similar "dollar" stores.

 Best,

 ken


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 20, 2005)

I have good luck cleaning bottles with any brand straight amonia. It works great for that black - brown sticky remains left in bottle, just let it sit over night. Also works excellent on sticky price tags as it removes them instantly with no hassle. CAUTION do not use in a bottle that has pot stones as Ive had a few that react and will start cracking at stone and wont stop until your bottle is worthless. My main tools are a half of a coat hanger that can be bent with a pair of pliers to get in those tough sholuder spots, and a green 3m pot scrubber that can be cut to fit . For the finishing touch a bit of amourall on the surface does a great job at restoring some original shine,and some inside will help to as long as you wipe it out with a paper towel. Ive have conquered the black, brown ,and rust stains, but the white ones are still a battle.


----------



## LeendertDros (Aug 30, 2005)

Hallo,

 What is the best method to remove candle wax from the inside of the bottles?

 Greetings Leendert from Amsterdam, Holland


----------

